# Expensive Uh Oh



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:nutkick:

What a dork......


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

That thing already didnt sound right before he sank it. That was funny. His buddys just laughing at him. They must have known he was a dededeeeee


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah someone posted that a while back a think.. I know ive seen it before anyway.


----------

